# Spider ID, El Paso TX area



## Philth (Sep 17, 2010)

This was supposedly collected in the El Paso area, Dont really know regular spiders to well.:?













Thanks, Tom

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jsloan (Sep 17, 2010)

This appears to be an adult female _Araneus gemmoides_ (Araneidae), a cat-faced orb weaver.  

Looks a lot like this one, from El Paso County, Colorado: http://bugguide.net/node/view/336640


----------



## insect714 (Sep 17, 2010)

Love the cryptic marking on it!


----------

